# speargun suggestions



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

just getting into spearfishin and trying to figure out what gun to get. What is an affordable but decent gun? appriciate any info.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Most everyone on here is going to recomend something along the lines of a 42" - 48"Biller for your first gun. I shoot a 63" JBL Woody Magnum and have been very happy with it. But Biller's quality for a first gun is great. In fact, I have a biller tip and a biller shock cord on my JBL. 

And as everyone else is going to tell you as well, go down to MBT and talk to them and put your hands on one.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oooh, oooh! What have you started?! Yep, I agree w/ Jon, go w/ a AB Biller 42" or 48" w/ 3 bands. Go w/ a wood gun, makes it neutral (slightly negative) w/ the shaft in and positive after firing so the gun actually floats outta the way! MBT (3920 Barrancas Ave. 455-7702) has both 42" and 48" in stock!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm shooting a Biller 42" and like it. I would not recommend going with anything smaller than that because, on occasion, I've wished I had a bigger gun.

(Yep, you heard it here folks, I have suffered from speargun envy. )

Seriously though, you can take some very nice fish with a 42. I've taken snapper in excess of 20 #s. My biggest was 24.6 #s. But on fish that big, the shaft didn't get all the way through the fish... had to work quickly to get my hands onit and stick a knife in the head.

If you can afford it, go bigger, but definitely no smaller than a 42.

One of the next questions you'll probably be faced with is "is Riffe worth the money?" From what I hear, they are. But I've not shot one... mainly due to the fact that everyone tells me "if you shoot one, you'll buy one." And honestly, I can't afford one right now, so I don't want to shoot one.


----------



## biggin (Mar 14, 2008)

i shoot a 62" a.b. biller and i love it, i have the same gun in the 42" version as my backup gun


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (3/25/2008)*
> 
> One of the next questions you'll probably be faced with is "is Riffe worth the money?" From what I hear, they are. But I've not shot one... mainly due to the fact that everyone tells me "if you shoot one, you'll buy one." And honestly, I can't afford one right now, so I don't want to shoot one.


Felix, I have heard the exact opposite. That Riffe is not worth it at all. The folks that I talk to say it's not the right gun for us scuba bottom dwellers and that it's more of a blue water gun with it's rigging system etc... I have heard they are a pain to reload etc... But agian, I have not shot one and only go off those that have shot one and what they tell me.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

For the gulf get the biggest gun you can comfortably load . In the gulf you could be shooting 16 inch snapper or 50 lb ajs on the same dive.

I shoot a Riffe mid handle Hawaian. Its 50 inches buthandles like a 42 because the grip being pushed forward.

I like the Biller LTD for the price.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (3/25/2008)*
> 
> Felix, I have heard the exact opposite. That Riffe is not worth it at all. The folks that I talk to say it's not the right gun for us scuba bottom dwellers and that it's more of a blue water gun with it's rigging system etc... I have heard they are a pain to reload etc... But agian, I have not shot one and only go off those that have shot one and what they tell me.


That's another reason I haven't been overly eager to shoot one... the shock cord wrap over the shaft looks like a PITA to me. 

I'm sure with a little practice it would become a quick and easy process, but it appears that you'd always have to re-wrap the cord on the Riffe. I like the fact that, with my Biller, I don't have to re-wrap the cord if I want to get a second shot off quickly.

Again, these are just my observations from diving with guys who use Riffe guns.


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

very helpful thank you anyone got one they want to sell?


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude, Brandy hit it on the head, an LTD! Borrow a gun from a friend on your first trip . You need to make sure you are ready for the addiction! Hell, I'll let you borrowa 42" Billerto try out! If you are gonna buy, don't throw away money...buy the 54" Biller *LTD*. Best bang for the buck for the fish you'll shoot in this area!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a 36" JBL from Clay-doh (thanks brother!) and used that for sometime and have sinced moved onto a 48" Biller which I can't wait to shoot. The JBL shot well and I killed some fish with it, but in the end I just wanted something with a little more distance. Brandy is right on about what you'll be hunting out in the gulf, snapper, AJ, grouper, flounder...spadefish...yeah I shoot spadefish! I'm sure the LTD are excellent guns, but there has been more than one post on here about losing their guns over the side or having to leave it on the bottom because of other diffaculties. It's your money. In the end you're gonna have 5 or 6 guns anyway so you'll have plenty of opportunity to "re-make" decisions. Good luck and welcome to the sickness!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Riffes were designed by freedivers. Very well made gun, but slow and cumberson on the reload. It is the best gun ever for going down, shooting one trophy fish, and bringing it back up with the shaft still in it. Not real convenient for scuba.

I was always a fan of JBL woody magnums, and still am of the old ones, they can be had for cheap, accuracy is grat, and they take a lot of abuse. Every fish I have ever shot has benn with a JBL woody, exept for the big cuda I shot with my steroid injected Riffe.

The new JBL's are total pieces of crap. If you are going to spen money on one, please contact me, I can shit in a brown paper bag and sell it to you. It will work about as well as the new JBL's. There quality control and manufacture has went terrible.

Now...AB Biller LTD!!!!! Yeah!!! Same as a Riffe in that it is a solid stock gun instead of seperated at the handle, BUT...you do not have to restring it to get off another shot as was said, and when you do restring it, you wont need a qualude to deal with the frustration...very simple restring method same as all other billers. I will probably be gettin one soon.

And last...SIZE DOES MATTER! Yuo can take a 50 pound AJ with a 24" gun, but yo better be 3 feet away. When you see the nice legal fish swimming 10 to 15 feet away...your gonna get itchy for a bigger gun if you don't have MINIMUM 48". Thats just my opinion. My lastspearin reportwith the decent size AJ I shot Saturday was 15 to 20 feet away, barely visible. (I put an extra wrap of shock cord so I get that range) I shot it with a 63" JBL woody Magnum. A smaller gun woulda bounced off his head. Like was said, get the biggest gun you can still reach the bands on. 

Then when the bands wear out, buy new bands that are either thicker, or 2" shorter, to give that bad boy a little bit more punch!!!!!!

Good luck man!!! Look foward to diving with you!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Look at allthe guns available and pick the ones with the options that you like best.

i have a 42 biller and love it, recently i bought a 60" seahornet that actually measures 76"long is my favorite gunt thtat i hav owned. i also have a 42 seahornet. the hornets come with a speed loading system added on by the slingingsteel company sold through dive pros. this is the gretes thing ever.you only have to wrap the cord once.sea hornet and biller are basiclly the same gun, but the extras that the s.h. offers are for the spearfisherman.you can also buy these x's for other guns as well at slingingsteel.com. but they are mainly for the s.h.'s, well i think so!

i agree with clay on the riffes 

take youre time pickinga gun and do youre homework because most people wont let you shoot there gun without knowing you well

Sniper


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh boy, you started the war again! :clap

I have shot Scuba Pro (panthers) billers jbl's and Riffes. The best gun I would reccomend to start with would be a 42"-48" Biller, either mohagony or teak. Either the standard model or the better limited with the wood all the way through.

As for the Riffes.....These are the straightest, most accurate and powerful guns I have shot. I have two, a 55" mid handle and a 65" metal tech mid handle.

But, like the others stated, they are not as fast reloading. For the beginner I would not reccomend them. But for me this is my best choice. I am no longer greedy but just want one or....three big fish..the Riffe is perfect for this.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I tried not to comment but everyone downing JBL is disturbing me. I shoot one and have owned or own all mentioned. I prefer the larger shaft of the metal JBL. More penitration once it reaches the fish. I own a new version of the JBL Magnum 450 XHD. I have had a few minor problems with the gun over the last year or so, but I have shot a couple of fish with it.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Biller....Teak....EOM


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (3/26/2008)*Well I tried ... to ... down ... the larger shaft ... More penitration once it reaches ... I have had a few minor problems ...




This quote was brought to you by a juvenile man with too much free time at the moment.



Now just learn to fish and give up the swimming girls.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

No.

I'm friends with Kevin and that was ME being juvenile by leaving only homosexual tones in his quote.

The angry factor on this forum is over the top lately. Not everyone is picking on people for shits and giggles. I'm picking on Kevin because he's from Mississippi.





And to prove I'm the juvey ... Your mother.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey JoeZ, did they ever get ahold of you???


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

BillyBob,

Welcome to the party.



And Fender, no not certified yet.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

No JoeZ, not talking about certification... I was just wondering if whats his name ever got in touch with you, he was looking for you...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Who's what's his name? If I owe him money, I'm not here.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (3/27/2008)*Who's what's his name? If I owe him money, I'm not here.


DEEEZ NUTZ!!! hahhahaha

Man I thought you would have seen that one coming a mile away, with your juvenile mind!Also though you would never say "who".Thats old school right there  man have we derailed this thread terribly.

Buy a three band, wooden gun, the longest you can afford so you don't have to upgrade it. I have an old 60 woody magnum and could not be happier.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

you suck.:moon


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

This forum has been in desperate need of a "deez nutz" joke for a long time now, I'm just proud to be the first one to do it.:letsdrink all who know where this joke originated say "aye"


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

My first gun was a hand me down JBL sawed off magnum metal. I shot alot of fish with it but with expeience found it not to be powerful enough. As a new diver though...perfect gun. You dont want to overload yourself until you get a few dives under your belt. Anyway, the reason I even posted is because of Clay. He HAD to bring up the new guns being crappy! Knowing full well he can get on my boat anytime and I will show him how crappy it is!!!!:moon

Just kidding Clay...you know I love ya man. 

And Joe, Go play with what's his name!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, my JBL is better than yours:moon

The one and only gun that I have owned and shot all my fish with with zero failures so far (knock on wood) is my 63" JBL Woody Magnum. Clay and Chris can tell you how it likes to shoot the grouperoke

Mine is one of the older JBL guns that was found in a pawn shop for REAL CHEAP. I put new bands and a tip on it and went to shooting. I have never looked back.

One tip, that most will give you, which I learned a little to late as I watched my new tip spin down to the ocean floor is to put a little locktite on the tip threads so it does not spin off when fighting a fish.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotta agree that JBL is a GREAT gun and the old JBL is the way to go. Problem is, everybody knows the value of the old JBL and are reluctant to part with them! Bob AKA, "stressless", donated a JBL .38 special woody to me as my first gun and I have never had the first problem, andas a "new" spearfisher, I think you'lllike the stringer/line-shaftsystem on the JBL best. "Billybob", "holy Spear-it", "bmoore", and some of the other guys have waaaay more experience than I shootin' fish so listen to what they're sayin'...if you come across a deal pm one of 'em and ask what they think. (Don't recommend live, openposting b/c we WILL snag a good deal from under you're nose!)Whomever said, "No honor amoung thieves", never hung 'round spearfishermen! :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Josh! I saw that commin a mile away....Deez nutz...:letsdrink

kevin, I like wood guns, don't know about hte newer metal JBL's, I just know the new wood JBL's are complete crap. All sorts of problems, the trigger housing is thinner plastic, the shafts ar milled correctly (5 different brand new shafts I know of jamming), and other probs. Know as far as the older wood, Like I said, Every fish I have ever shot(all 5 of em!:letsdrink) have been with a woody magnum (older model, good and solid) other than the cuda.

I still gotta get out with you on YOUR boat soon diving.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (3/27/2008)*Haa haa Josh! I saw that commin a mile away....Deez nutz...:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

